# Prawns, can you eat too many?



## winglet (Jul 19, 2005)

Are there any dangers associated with eating too many Prawns or other types off shellfish? (I would currently eat 2 1/2 to 3 lbs per week) 

Cheers

W.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

If you have an allergy...yes.....if not no....I have eaten 2 lbs in one sitting.


----------



## luke77 (Jul 19, 2005)

What exactly is a prawn?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> What exactly is a prawn?


Big...shrimp


----------



## JayBee (Jul 19, 2005)

aren't they high in cholesterol?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

JayBee said:
			
		

> aren't they high in cholesterol?


Not as much as a cheese burger or a pizza.


----------



## JayBee (Jul 19, 2005)

i stick with my birds.  im a poultry kinda guy.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

JayBee said:
			
		

> i stick with my birds.  im a poultry kinda guy.


I ate turkey and chicken for 99.999% of all my protein meals for 3 years when I competed.....hate the stuff now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 20, 2005)

winglet said:
			
		

> Are there any dangers associated with eating too many Prawns or other types off shellfish? (I would currently eat 2 1/2 to 3 lbs per week)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> W.


Apart form getting sick and tired of eating it i dont think there is any prob. I love prawns/shrimp. Damn tasty lil things  . But after a certain amount of it in one sitting, i start to hate it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 20, 2005)

JayBee said:
			
		

> aren't they high in cholesterol?


Yes.. But it is the same with eggs - it is not really a problem unless you have a genetic predisposition to hugely high levels of cholesterol.

Otherwise eat up - the are an excellent source of lean protein.


----------



## winglet (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help.

Cheers,

W.


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2005)

Prawns and lobsters


----------



## MyK (Jul 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Big...shrimp



are you sure they're not little shrimp!


----------



## LAM (Jul 20, 2005)

JayBee said:
			
		

> aren't they high in cholesterol?



doesn't matter.  genetics determines whether or not you will have high total cholesterol values, diet only has a small effect.

cholesterol is cholesterol.  remember it is the carrier of the cholesterol that makes the difference, high-density lipoproteins(HDL) = Good, low-desnity lipoproteins(LDL)=Bad.


----------



## slider (Jul 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> doesn't matter. genetics determines whether or not you will have high total cholesterol values, diet only has a small effect.
> 
> cholesterol is cholesterol. remember it is the carrier of the cholesterol that makes the difference, high-density lipoproteins(HDL) = Good, low-desnity lipoproteins(LDL)=Bad.


 
Not entirely true actually start with Chliomicrons VLDL, LDL, and HDL.  Genetics does play a part but it is actualy your diet because that affects the amount of four different types of lipase in your body.  you body then in turn uses there lipases turning Vldl and ldl into HDL that is where diet and antioxidants come in.  While we are at we should also tell everyone that there wieght is Genetic as well when in actual reality if you have a 100% genitic condition for weight only 13% of your body weight is due to genetics.  it is only harder for them to loose weight that already gained not there DNA makes them fat.  Same with cholestoral if you eat like shit when you are younger and have a ton ldl then you are screwed when you are older because you now have to play catch up the the HDL.  Exactly the same as purposley lifting yourself into injury by not havinga plan.....just plain dumb.


----------

